# إكتشفت إن ...........!!!!!



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2012)

إكتشفت إن ...........!!!!!​
​الحيااه كالبحررر ,,
فهو صافي هادئ وعند الغروب والشرووق ,,
في أعماقه الدرر واللآلئ ,,
لكـــــن ,,,
في أعماقه إيضا يسكن الموت والغرق و القروش والسمك الضرووس ,,,
وكلما غصنا وابحرنا اكثر 
كلما اكتشفنا اكثر ,,,,
كما هي الحياه والناس ,,,


مساحه لكم كي يطرح كل منكم ماذا أكتشف في حياته  ,,,
وأنا من سيبدأ,,,,
​


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2012)

أكتشفت أن الحياة ليست كلها سعيدة ولا حزينة وأنما من عاش صابرا يستطيع العيش وتكيف مع الحياة سواء كانت سعيدة أو حزينة


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2012)

أكتشفت إن بعض الأصدقآء مصآلح فقط‏!‏​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

الفشل مجموعة تجارب يمكن ان تقتل النجاح ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 فبراير 2012)

*اكتشفت ان الحب الحقيقى دائما  المستاحيل يواجهه....*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 فبراير 2012)

*اكتشفت إن الايام مثل امواج البحر على الشاطىء...كلها شبه بعضاها...*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 فبراير 2012)

*اكتشفت إن الحياة مثل إسم مكتوب على الرمال امام البحر..مهما كتبته  بعيد فهو ماذال على الرمال و فى لحظه سوف تمسحه الامواج من الوجود!!*


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

ان لم يكن فالحياه مرارة فلن تستمع بحلاوة الفرحة ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 فبراير 2012)

*اللحظة الصعبة سوف تمضى ...*
*شئنا أم أبينا ستمضى ....*
*فالغد صائر الى اليوم ...واليوم صائر الى أمس*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 فبراير 2012)

رقبه قــــــزازة و قلبي فيها انحــشر​شربت كاس و اتنين و خامس عشــــر​صاحبت ناس م الخمرة تصبح وحوش​و صاحبت ناس م الخمرة تصبح بشر​صلاح جاهين


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 فبراير 2012)

كل غريب للغريب نسيب


ابذل لصديقك دمك ومالك


غبن الصديق نذالة


احذر عدوك مرة وصديقك ألف مرة فإن انقلب الصديق فهو أعلم بالمضرة


آخ الأْكْفاءَ وداه الأعداء


أخوك من صَدَقك لا من صدّقك


خير الإخوان أقدمهم


إذا صُنْتَ المودة كان باطنها أحسن من ظاهرها


إذا كنت في كل الأمور معاتبا صديقك لم تلق الذي لا تعاتبه


اعرف صاحبك واتركه


الإمارة حلوة الرضاع مُرَّةُ الفطام


الجار أولى بالشُّفْعَةِ


الجار قبل الدار


الصديق إما أن ينفع وإما أن يشفع


الصديق وقت الضيق


العتاب هدية الأحباب


الغائب عُذْرُه معه



الناس لبعضها


الوَحْدَةُ خير من جليس السوء


إن أخاك من واساك


إن الأيادي قروض


إن المعارف في أهل النهى ذمم


إن لم يكن وفاق ففراق


تزاوروا ولا تتجاوروا


تعاشروا كالإخوان وتحاسبوا كالغرباء


تعاشروا كالإخوان وتعاملوا كالأغراب


تقاربوا بالمودة ولا تتكلوا على القرابة


جليس المرء مثله


الجنة بدون ناس لا تُداس


جواهر الأخلاق تصفها المعاشرة


خير المال ما وَجَّهْتَهُ وِجْهتَه


خير المحادث والجليس كتاب تخلو به إن ملّك الأصحاب


سافر تجد عوضا عما تفارقه


شدة الألفة تزيل الكلفة


شر البلاد بلاد لا صديق فيه


صاحب إذا صاحبت كل ماجد سهل المحيا طلق مُسَاعِدِ


صحبة السوء مفسدة للأخلاق


صديقك حين تستغنى كثير وما لك عند فقرك من صديق


عليك بالإخوان فإنهم في الرخاء زينه وفي البلاء عُدَّةٌ


عن المرء لا تسأل وسل عن قرينه


عند الشدائد تعرف الإخوان


فخير ما كسبت إخوان الثقة أنس وعون في الأمور الموبقة


في الشدائد يعرف الإخوان


قول الحق لم يدع لي صديقا


كثرة العتاب تفرق الأحباب


كثرة العتاب تورث البغضاء


ما استبقاك من عرضك للأسد


ما تواصل اثنان فطال تواصلهما إلا لفضلهما أو لفضل أحدهما


من جاور السعيد يسعد ومن جاور الحداد ينحرق بناره


وكل قرين بالمقارن يقتدى


ولست بمستبق أخا لا تَلُمُّهُ على شعث أي الرجال المهذب!
​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

الحب كالشجرة فان لم تثمر باسرة مسيحيه كامله 
فتكون كالشجرة اليابسة التى تقطع وتلقى فالنار​


----------



## بابا سمير (12 فبراير 2012)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*نيتا*
*الرب يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2012)

اكتشفت ان صديقك هو من حاول اسعادك لا من حاول تجريحك 
واكتشفت ان صديقك هو من يمسح دموعك لا من يجعلها تنهمر​


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2012)

أكتشفت أن الحياة مليئه بالمفاجئات​


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2012)

اكتشفت اننا مهما اعطينا واعطينا وبلا مقابل لانرى الا وجوها تطلب المزيد ودون شكر ...
واكتشفت ان هنا في الحياة لايشعر بنا الا انفسنا مهما حاولنا التعبير لهم عنا,,,~
كما اني اكتشفت وجود قلوب نقية بيضاء كالثلج يحاول تلويثها من حولها,,~
اكتشفت ان الخبثاء يبحثون عن اصل طيب ليزرعوا الخبث فيه لكن هيهات ..​


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2012)

وانااا أكتشفت ان في المنتدى ناااااس حبوبين وطيبوبين اكيد موجهه لكل من شاركني موضوعي ,,,,
وأنا اكتشفت إن الجماااال الحقيقي للمعنويااات ينبع من الداااااااخل مهما كثر الخبث من حولك 
كن جميلا ترى الوجووووود جميلااا​


----------



## magedrn (13 فبراير 2012)

اكتشفت ان الحب الصح دايما بيجى فى الوقت الغلط 
اكتشفت ان الحب الحقيقى دايما الناس كلها ضده واولهم القدر 
اكتشفت ان الحياة على قد ما هى حلوة قوووووووووى الا انها صعبة قوووووووى
اكتشفت ان فى صاحب بيخون صاحبه ويطعنه فى ظاهره علشان حاجات تافهة 
اكتشفت ان ممكن الحب يروح وتبقى الذكريات محفورة فى دماغ مثل الديدان تاكل المخ
اكتشفت ان الفراق لحظته  صعبة جدااااااااااااا لكن الذكريات بيتموت كل لحظة 
اكتشفت ان الانسان بيموت بالبطئ من الغدر والخيانة والحب والشوق 
اكتشفت انى انسان مالهوش لا حاولة ولا قوة موجود وخلاص كمالة عدد من غير فايدة
اكتشفت انى هاعيش بلا هدف لان هدفى راااااااااااااااااااااااااح خلاص 
اكتشفت ان البحر ساعات بيكون منظره اجمل منظر فى الكون كلللله 
وساعات بيكون الغدر كلللللللللللللللله 
اكتشفت ومازالت اكتشف فماذا تخبئ لى يا زمانى


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2012)

> اكتشفت ومازالت اكتشف فماذا تخبئ لى يا زمانى



ربنا موجود​


----------



## magedrn (13 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> ربنا موجود​


اكيد يا نيتا وكله للخير دايما


----------



## white rose (13 فبراير 2012)

نستطيع ان نخلق السعادة و نستطيع ان نقتلعها من جوف الألم ...
لكن نحتاج لذلك ارادة قوية ...

اكتشفت ايضا ان رغم الخيانة من الأفضل ان ابقى كما انا ...لآ أحقد و لا أكره ... فقط أتألم و أسامح و أمضي في طريقي و لا انظر خلفي ....


----------



## white rose (13 فبراير 2012)

اكتشفت اشياء كثيرة ......و صدمت بأشياء كثيرة ..... و احببت اشياء اكثر


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

أكتشفت ان مافيش في الدنيا شئ يستاهل نزعل نفسنا علشانه ولا نتضايق علشانه 
واكتشفت ان الكل يدور على مصلحته حتى لو فيها ضرر على الغير 
واكتشفت ان النفاق منتشر بين الناس بشكل كبيييييييييييييير​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

_الحب  اثمى  من ان يكون لدى جميع البشر _​


----------



## MAJI (14 فبراير 2012)

موضوع رائع يانيتا 
تسلم الايادي
واليوم عيد الحب 
واكتشفت  ان في المحبة
غنى للفقير
صحة للعليل
فرح للكئيب
رفقة للوحيد
عزاء للحزين
علمنا اياها يسوع المسيح


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> موضوع رائع يانيتا
> تسلم الايادي
> واليوم عيد الحب
> واكتشفت ان في المحبة
> ...


 
الله ياماجي الله
كلمات جميله جدا
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

أكتشفت ان الحياه حلوة للي يفهمها بس
وان لو حد بيعتمد على غيره في بناء مستقبله راح ينهدم مستقبله في نهاية المطاف
يعني الافضل ان اي شخص يحاول يبني مستقبله لايعتمد على حد


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

أكتشفت ان الغيره تهدم بيوووت عامره


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

أكتشفت ان من يحاول يتصيد زلات غيره هو انسان واقع بالزلات من راسه لاخمص قدميه


----------



## النهيسى (14 فبراير 2012)

أكتشفت
تتلون بعض الناس حسب الظروف والمصالح


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> أكتشفت
> تتلون بعض الناس حسب الظروف والمصالح


 
حقيقي وقابلت منهم كتير


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> أكتشفت ان من يحاول يتصيد زلات غيره هو انسان واقع بالزلات من راسه لاخمص قدميه


 عندك حق


----------



## tamav maria (18 فبراير 2012)

أكتشفت ان الحياه حلوة للي يفهمها بس
وان لو احد بيعتمد على غيره في بناء مستقبله راح ينهدم مستقبله في نهاية المطاف
يعني الافضل ان اي شخص يحاول يبني مستقبله لايعتمد على احد​


----------



## tamav maria (18 فبراير 2012)

أكتشفت ان الغيره تهدم بيوووت عامره 
 

أكتشفت ان من يحاول يتصيد زلات غيره هو انسان واقع بالزلات من راسه لاخمص قدميه​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 فبراير 2012)

*اكتشفت ان فى ناس عايشا ميتا--- و فى ناس غيرها ميتا لكن عايشا-----*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 فبراير 2012)

اكتشفت ان الراحة والامان والسعادة مع يسوع المسيح


----------



## MAJI (18 فبراير 2012)

اكتشفت انه في كل يوم هناك اكتشاف 
اكتشفت اليوم ان المحبة هي احتياج مشترك بين
الغني والفقير
الاثنين يحتاجونها


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

من غير صحاااااااب اشيك  ​


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2012)

انا ادركت ان من يتألم اكثر فى هذة الحياة
يتعلم اكثر
وادركت ايضا ان ليس هناك ملائكة من بين البشر
فا الكل بقناع مغمى الاعين
ووقت زوال تلك الاقنعة نرى قباحة ملامحهم
اصلى ربنا يعينهم

اشكرك  كثيرا  على الموضوع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

اكتشفت ان الطيبه ما تنفعش في الايام دي​


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

إكتشفت إن الغبي هو من يعتقد إن الآخرييييين أغبياااء​


----------



## magedrn (24 فبراير 2012)

-اكتشفت ان الواحد لما يعقد ساكت وماحدش يعرف انه يعرف حاجة 
من اللى بيدور حواليه وفى الاخر يكتشفوا انه عارف كل شئ 
ومش عايز يتكلم او يقول علشان ماحدش دخله فى الموضوع من الاول
حاجة وصفة مش متواجدة غير فى ناس قليلة جدا فى وسطنا 
لكن للاسف اللى بيعرف حاجة بيجرى يقول لكل العالم 
لييييييييييييه وايه السبب اصله داء الفضول موجود
اكتشفت ان ناس عايزة تعرف عن ناس حاجات ومعلومات مش من حقها
انها تعرفها بس لمجرد ان فى بينهم كلام او بسبب انه عايز يعرف اكتر عنه
هو انا لازم اقولك على اسرار علشان نتكلم 
-اكتشفت ان الواحد لازم مايتكلمش او يقول لحد اى كلام بدون سابق معرفة 
بينهم لانه فى الغالب هيفهمه غلط او مش هيصدقه فقلة الكلام احسن مع الناس دى
-اكتشفت واكتشفت ولسة بكتشف بس ياترى الزمن مخبئ ليا ايه من اسرار


----------



## tamav maria (25 فبراير 2012)

اكتشفت ان الصداقة الحقيقية هي الي تبقى وتظل 
حتى لو تخللهاا فترة من الانقطاع او المشاغل
وان الصديق الحقيقي هو الذي يقبلك بمافيك ويلتمس لك العذر مهما يكون

واكتشفت ان الصداقات السريعة او بالأصح العلاقات العابرة كفقاعات الصابون تبدأ بسرعة وتنتهي بسرعة من اول عارض يمر بهاا​


----------



## tamav maria (26 فبراير 2012)

*اكتشفت ان الرقي الذاتي لايمكن قياسه بالشهادات ابدا*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 فبراير 2012)

إكتشفت إن الطيبه تترجم دائما  على إنها *هبل*!!!


----------



## aymandoss (26 فبراير 2012)

موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## tamav maria (26 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> إكتشفت إن الطيبه تترجم دائما على إنها *هبل*!!!


 
عندك حق


----------



## tamav maria (26 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> -اكتشفت ان الواحد لما يعقد ساكت وماحدش يعرف انه يعرف حاجة
> من اللى بيدور حواليه وفى الاخر يكتشفوا انه عارف كل شئ
> ومش عايز يتكلم او يقول علشان ماحدش دخله فى الموضوع من الاول
> حاجة وصفة مش متواجدة غير فى ناس قليلة جدا فى وسطنا
> ...


 
ما بقاش في ثقه خالص النهارده 
واذا كان الكلام من فضه 
فان السكوت من ذهب


----------



## magedrn (26 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> ما بقاش في ثقه خالص النهارده
> واذا كان الكلام من فضه
> فان السكوت من ذهب


المشكلة يا نيتا ان فى ناس مش بيتقدر السكوت 
وبتفهمه غلط


----------



## tamav maria (26 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> المشكلة يا نيتا ان فى ناس مش بيتقدر السكوت
> وبتفهمه غلط


 
ايوه انا معاك 
وبيتهموه بالتكبر والعنتظه
عشان كلامه قليل
وصدقني لو اتكلمت الناس بتفهمك غلط
ولو ما تكلمتش الناس برده بتفهمك غلط
يبقي الواحد يعمل اللي يريحه احسن
ومش مهم كلام الناس


----------



## magedrn (26 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> ايوه انا معاك
> وبيتهموه بالتكبر والعنتظه
> عشان كلامه قليل
> وصدقني لو اتكلمت الناس بتفهمك غلط
> ...


الواحد لو هياخد يا نيتا على كلام الناس يبقى عمره 
ما هيقدر يعيش فى الدنيا لان اراء الناس متغيرة 
ومتناقضة منهم مثلا اللى بيحبك واللى يكرهك 
اللى يحب الكلام اللى تقوليه ومنها اللى بيقولك مش فاهمة حاجة 
كلام كتير لو خدتى بالك منه هتلاقى ان الناس عمرها ما بيتتفق على 
حاجة واحدة


----------



## tamav maria (27 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> الواحد لو هياخد يا نيتا على كلام الناس يبقى عمره
> ما هيقدر يعيش فى الدنيا لان اراء الناس متغيرة
> ومتناقضة منهم مثلا اللى بيحبك واللى يكرهك
> اللى يحب الكلام اللى تقوليه ومنها اللى بيقولك مش فاهمة حاجة
> ...


 
عشان كده انا قولت لك في الاول
المفروض الواحد مايهمهوش وما يخدش علي
كلام الناس ويعمل اللي يرضي ربنا وضميره
ودي خلاصة الموضوع كله


----------



## tamav maria (27 فبراير 2012)

*اكتشفت ان الخلافا ت بقدر ماهي مؤلمة ممكن تكون مفيدة لانها قد تكشف لك حقائق الاشخاص الذين تتعامل معهم*​


----------



## tamav maria (28 فبراير 2012)

*اكتشفت ان مااحد يستاهل تضحي عشااانة *​


----------



## tamav maria (28 فبراير 2012)

*اكتشفت ان كلما كبرنا كلما زاد الهم والالم​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 فبراير 2012)

*اكتشفت إن الحياه مثل الساقيا و إحنا مربوتين و بنلف...*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 فبراير 2012)

_ايه كل الاكتشافات دي
 انااكتشفت ان محدش بيعرف قيمة حد غير لما يضيع منو:smil13:_​


----------



## tamav maria (28 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اكتشفت إن الحياه مثل الساقيا و إحنا مربوتين و بنلف...*


 
حقيقي 
انا فكرت انه انا بس اللي عندي الاحساس ده


----------



## Critic (28 فبراير 2012)

ادركت ان الاحلام لن تتحقق بالتمنى !


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 فبراير 2012)

اكتشفت ان  انا مش انا:dntknw:​


----------



## bob (28 فبراير 2012)

*اكتشفت اني كنت غلطان لما شغلت قلبي بدل عقلي
*


----------



## tamav maria (1 مارس 2012)

*اكتشفت ان الرقي الذاتي لايمكن قياسه بالشهادات ابدا​*


----------



## tamav maria (1 مارس 2012)

*اكتشفت ان كلما كبرنا كلما زاد الهم والالم​*


----------



## tamav maria (1 مارس 2012)

*اكتشفت ان الاشخاص الذين يمتلكون نوايا حسنة في هذه الدنيا هم قله قليله جدا​*


----------



## tamav maria (2 مارس 2012)

*اكتشفت ان الانسان اذا سقط ضعيفا متألماً بسب الحياة لن ينتشله من الالم 
الا نفسه اما الآخرين فلاهم لهم الاالشماته​*


----------



## tamav maria (2 مارس 2012)

*اكتشفت السعاده لبعض الناس فقط​*


----------



## tamav maria (2 مارس 2012)

*اكتشفت ان الفرص تيجي فجأه كلمح البصر 
و إذا ماستغليناها في لحظتها مش هاترجع مره ثانيه​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

اكتشفت ان الزتون اللي انا باكلو دلوقتي فيه كحول
استغفر الله العظيييم


----------

